
An Indian doctor who is in Jail for 6 months for protesting against govt - throwaway384629
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/uttar-pradesh-doctor-kafeel-khans-detention-under-national-security-act-extended-by-3-months-2280306
======
ayushchat
This is a very sad state of affairs. Government muscle is being used to
silence dissenting voices. No wonder India ranks so low in the world free
press index.

~~~
throwaway384629
True, I always think what can ordinary people do to protect the democracy.

